# Spielberg and Lucas offer their genius insight on the future of video games



## Jena (Jun 13, 2013)

> Addressing the evolution of vidgames, Spielberg said so far, games have not been able to create the same empathy with onscreen characters that narrative forms have. Though gamers might empathize with characters in the cut scenes between game play, he said, ?The second you get the controller something turns off in the heart, and it becomes a sport.? Lucas was more sanguine, saying the game industry can and will create empathetic characters, but it hasn?t so far because it?s been driven by hard-core gamers who enjoy onscreen violence.
> 
> ?The big game of the next five years will be a game where you empathize very strongly with the characters and it?s aimed at women and girls,? Lucas said. ?They like empathetic games. That will be a huge hit and as a result that will be the ?Titanic? of the game industry, where suddenly you?ve done an actual love story or something and everybody will be like ?where did that come from?? Because you?ve got actual relationships instead of shooting people.?
> 
> But Spielberg, looking farther ahead, said he thinks the real shift will come when game controllers are obsolete and games are controlled by Kinect-like devices that completely immerse the player in the story. ?I believe need to get rid of the proscenium,? Spielberg said. ?We?re never going to be totally immersive as long as we?re looking at a square, whether it?s a movie screen or whether it?s a computer screen. We?ve got to get rid of that and we?ve got to put the player inside the experience, where no matter where you look you?re surrounded by a three-dimensional experience. That?s the future.?




>Gamers don't care about characters
>Games only contain violence
>Only women empathize with characters/relationships
>Women only like games about romance



I felt like this needed to be shared. Guaranteed to make you laugh!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2013)

What in the actual fuck is this SHIT!? You know what SPIELBERG? How about we immerse you into a Stephen King World starring the villager? He clearly has never heard of Visual Novels


----------



## Zaru (Jun 13, 2013)

Games need to and will evolve into all kinds of forms, but I hope Spielberg and Lucas don't take any part in that


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks like Spielberg wants to buy a Xbox One with Kinect and George need to play some Visual Novels on the master race.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2013)

"Movies totally need to be more interactive, they suck you in for an hour or two but then your done with it"~DaREALShitsurakuen


----------



## 115 (Jun 13, 2013)

Spielberg and Lucas have no place talking about games as they are not and have never really been gamers. They also clearly don't have any sort of idea how the gaming community actually works and responds to games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]H_vAXPRvRJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

You stupid dumbfucks. 



> Spielberg said so far, games have not been able to create the same empathy with onscreen characters that narrative forms have. Though gamers might empathize with characters in the cut scenes between game play, he said, “The second you get the controller something turns off in the heart, and it becomes a sport.”


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jun 13, 2013)

Everytime a really good game sells alot of copies and movies are loosing to this game

A movie douchebag is born.


----------



## Blue (Jun 13, 2013)

You know what?

 kind of sucks.
I thought... Spielberg produced this? Why is it so bad?

I still don't have the answer to that question, but now I know it's not a fluke; the guy is not living in the real world anymore.

As for Lucas... hahaha. 

What M. Night should have done is make 3 movies and take a 30-year break. Then he'd be a "legend" like Lucas too.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 13, 2013)

So, Mr. Spielberg and Mr. Lucas, have you then tried:

The Walking Dead
Bioshock Infinite
Mass Effect
Uncharted
Spec Ops the Line
The Last of Us
The Persona series
Half-Life
Portal
Asura's Wrath
Final Fantasy 6
Metal Gear Solid
Any Zelda game ever

If not, you should probably play those games first before you decree that games are still "shallow"


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, nothing immerses me more into a story than waving my hands around like an idiot. 

Also, way to assign gender roles, nothing sexist about that, no sir.

Seriously, these two need to get over themselves. A mere few minutes between Lee and Clementine of The Walking Dead or Booker and Elizabeth of Bioshock Infinite had more emotional impact than the entirety of the Star Wars prequels. And the fact that violence occurs in many video game stories is irrelevant, after all just because a movie or TV show has violence doesn't mean people can't form emotional attachments to the characters. Gord lord Lucas, you fucking hypocrite, you had Luke Skywalker get his fricking hand get cut off, so by your troll logic I guess the revelation that came like 20 seconds later that Vader was Luke's father had no emotional impact whatsoever on audiences everywhere.

Hardly the first time Spielburg has said something idiotic though. He was bitching about NBC's Heroes and violence on television because his kids were watching Heroes and he was horrified at the way Sylar killed people. Hey Einstein, if you don't want your kids watching violence, then how about you not let them watch a show that was clearly rated TV-14!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 13, 2013)

They should fking play some final fantasy games. And I mean the good ones, not the BS done after X.
And not 8, 8 its the weakest of the classic FF.

Heck even Assasin's creed Brotherhood, after the built up of Assasin's creed 2. It made the game feel like something else between the relationship of you and the characters.

This guys are of a whole different generation.

Ask Guillermo Del Toro and James cameron what they think and you will get a very different answer.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 13, 2013)

Blue said:


> You know what?
> 
> kind of sucks.
> I thought... Spielberg produced this? Why is it so bad?
> ...



More like:

Get lucky directing the first, pay someone better to do the last 2.

Make 3 abortions 20 years later.

A living legend.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2013)

Spielberg is just mad he's shit at making games. I mean, fucking Boom Blox? 

George Lucas on the other hand...What about the amazing games LucasArts put out back in its glory days? How can he be so ignorant of the potential gaming has as a medium?


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> They should fking play some final fantasy games. And I mean the good ones, not the BS done after X.
> And not 8, 8 its the weakest of the classic FF.
> 
> Heck even Assasin's creed Brotherhood, after the built up of Assasin's creed 2. It made the game feel like something else between the relationship of you and the characters.
> ...



/thread


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 13, 2013)

Sounds like Microsoft paid them to promote the Kinect.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 13, 2013)

Spielberg can enjoy his crappy Xbox and lol at Lucas, these two are so out of touch with gaming that the article reads like a list of bad stereotypes gamers are usually attached with.

There are games with interesting story, characters and experience. Someone should introduce these two to the concept of a Visual Novel.

I would expect this ignorance from Lucas but not Spielberg.



> “The big game of the next five years will be a game where you empathize very strongly with the characters and it’s aimed at women and girls,”



.......


----------



## Es (Jun 13, 2013)

Blue said:


> You know what?
> 
> kind of sucks.
> I thought... Spielberg produced this? Why is it so bad?
> ...



Lol Blue                                                   .


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2013)

Basically two people who are completely ignorant about the current gaming industry offered their opinion.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 14, 2013)

they are butthurt because the game industry is taking over and already surpassed the cinema. If anything, its easier to feel emotionally attached to a video game character than a movie one, since you play him yourself and experience the stuff with him


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Spielberg can enjoy his crappy Xbox and lol at Lucas, these two are so out of touch with gaming that the article reads like a list of bad stereotypes gamers are usually attached with.
> 
> There are games with interesting story, characters and experience. Someone should introduce these two to the concept of a Visual Novel.
> 
> ...



Exactly but what spielberg said would be on the dot if it was on a mass selling console in a The Last of Us style. Mixed with Remember Me I guess.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2013)

But in general fuck everything he just said. There's no industry as divergent as the game industry, you cant predict shit


----------



## Wan (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 14, 2013)

> Though gamers might empathize with characters in the cut scenes between game play, he said, ?The second you get the controller something turns off in the heart, and it becomes a sport.?





You think we thought THIS was a sport, huh?!:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDDM9jF9U78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 14, 2013)

Says two guys who probably never even manage to play video games of the current generation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2013)

Is this guy trying to sell his game or alienate the fans 

He pretty much called gamers blind mindless thugs that only care about hurting fake people 

Bad move Spielberg. 



Solaris said:


> Basically two people who are completely ignorant about the current gaming industry offered their opinion.



This 



Jeαnne said:


> they are butthurt because the game industry is taking over and already surpassed the cinema. If anything, *its easier to feel emotionally attached to a video game character than a movie one, since you play him yourself and experience the stuff with him*



Yup. I can name my top 10 game characters at any time and give you a reason for it. With movies I might have to watch the movies again.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh look, old motherfuckers who have never played a videogame in their fucking lives talking about how superior their medium of choice for a story is.

I often find that these people would do well to shut their fucking face. So much respect lost in such a small amount of time. I remember when Roger Ebert decided to spout similarly dumb shit.



Eisenheim said:


> Says two guys who probably never even manage to play video games of the current generation.



Forget the current generation, dude. They had ample opportunity to play games with excellent storytelling and character development since the 8 bit era.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 14, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> they are butthurt because the game industry is taking over and already surpassed the cinema. If anything, its easier to feel emotionally attached to a video game character than a movie one, since you play him yourself and experience the stuff with him



Fuckin' A.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Basically two people who are completely ignorant about the current gaming industry offered their opinion.



This. I don't see why you people are so outraged at this, they both gave their insight as people who are really out of context with the state of games and how people who play games want them to be. And there's really a wide arrange of games types and gamers. Guys like Lucas want games to be movies (David Cage) and Spielberg wants games to reach insane amounts of technology for MAXIMUM immersion (That stupid Oculus Rift thing).

Just let the men have their opinion, they're harmless. Guillermo del Toro is the gamer one.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm outraged because Spielberg is supposed to do the Halo tv series. _Goddammit,_ how the fuck is that going to turn out if he has so little respect for videogames and thinks empathic stuff is for girls!??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2013)

It doesn't help his statement that Man Of Steel is airing this week, the movie(while decent) mainly consisted of explosions and mindless on-air battles. The movie lacks so much acting it is sad.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> It doesn't help his statement that Man Of Steel is airing this week, the movie(while decent) mainly consisted of explosions and mindless on-air battles. The movie lacks so much acting it is sad.



It doesn't help that Lucas committed some of the most grievous sins he's all flustered about in video games--and does it pretty regularly.

He made 3 movies with terrible dialog, wooden acting and vapid emotions, and then spruced it up with MINDLESS VIOLENCE.  You can't complain that games aren't art because it's all about killing people and then stylize the living fuck out of your gigantic, galaxy spanning war/genocide because it looks cool.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 14, 2013)

So basically Lucas thinks we need the Twilight of video games (sounded more like that, than Titanic), and Spielberg thinks virtual reality is needed before games can be immersive...

Games will continue to evolve in terms of story-telling, art, immersion, you name it. But I hope these 2 wont be any part of it.

Bastion >>> First 3 (1-3) Star Wars films.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Jagger (Jun 14, 2013)

They should play games for a very long time before they finally decide to step in the faming industry, it will just be a waste of time and resources to do something like this so suddenly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It doesn't help that Lucas committed some of the most grievous sins he's all flustered about in video games--and does it pretty regularly.
> 
> He made 3 movies with terrible dialog, wooden acting and vapid emotions, and then spruced it up with MINDLESS VIOLENCE.  You can't complain that games aren't art because it's all about killing people and then stylize the living fuck out of your gigantic, galaxy spanning war/genocide because it looks cool.



I like this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2013)

soulnova said:


> I'm outraged because Spielberg is supposed to do the Halo tv series. _Goddammit,_ how the fuck is that going to turn out if he has so little respect for videogames and thinks empathic stuff is for girls!??



He's making a TV series, not a game.

Not seeing the problem here.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2013)

Spielberg and Lucas have been trolling quite a bit lately.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He's making a TV series, not a game.
> 
> Not seeing the problem here.



Thought it was an interactive series-game thing.


----------

